
Phoenix Focuses on Rebuilding Downtown, Wooing Silicon Valley - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/19/us/phoenix-focuses-on-rebuilding-downtown-wooing-silicon-valley.html?mabReward=CTM&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&region=CColumn&module=Recommendation&src=rechp&WT.nav=RecEngine&_r=0
======
jseliger
I lived in Tucson for four and a half years and will note that Phoenix has
many obvious downsides. But this is a good sign:

 _this city’s ... mayor, Greg Stanton, hung his re-election campaign last year
on a push to raise the sales tax to pay for the extension of a light-rail
system linking downtown to other parts of the city and beyond. Voters approved
it._

The focus on downtown is a good sign. The Phoenix area has at least one
excellent bookstore in Changing Hands. It's also way, way less expensive in a
TCO sense than many hot coastal cities, including SF, Portland, Seattle,
Boston, and others.

